# StreetLow Magazine's 2007 Carshow Tour



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u knowwwwwww* SOCIOS *will be there


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I hope the roll in is better than last weeks at Costa Mesa... I'm not hating, but it was my first time at a street low event and although the atmosphere was real good, the roll in sucked even to see at 1pm cars rolling in and setting up plus the food selection was :thumbsdown:

I hope this show is much better... Good luck to the show and the people making it out  :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so how do you qualify for king of the streets? do you have to attend this show to be able to compete for king of the streets?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i'll be there


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you know Lifes Finest will be there like always!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 9 2007, 09:58 PM~7872135
> *i'll be there
> *


Me to :uh:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

Whats the spectator costs to get in? My car aint ready for the show circuit and you never put the costs of what it costs to come check out the show on your flyer :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 10 2007, 07:39 AM~7874401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHI CHES CRISIS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 10 2007, 03:55 AM~7873424
> *Whats the spectator costs  to get in? My car aint ready for the show circuit and you never put the costs of what it costs to come check out the show on your flyer  :dunno:
> *


looks show ready to me??? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: daaammmmiiitttttt !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:twak: :twak: :twak: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2007, 05:34 PM~7870013
> *u knowwwwwww SOCIOS will be there
> *


Here's another good show I'm gonna miss!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 9 2007, 06:24 PM~7870333
> *so how do you qualify for king of the streets? do you have to attend this show to be able to compete for king of the streets?
> *


X2


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Will be in the house! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 10 2007, 11:42 AM~7875723
> *Here's another good show I'm gonna miss!
> *





yes sir u r going 2 miss a great show  but i found my camara, so i'll take lot's of pics jejejejejee


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 10 2007, 11:42 AM~7875723
> *Here's another good show I'm gonna miss!
> *





yes sir u r going 2 miss a great show  but i found my camara, so i'll take lot's of pics jejejejejee


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 9 2007, 05:24 PM~7870333
> *so how do you qualify for king of the streets? do you have to attend this show to be able to compete for king of the streets?
> *



Yup you have to compete at the show to qulify for the KOS in San Jo on the 2nd of September.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 10 2007, 08:55 AM~7874534
> *looks show ready to me???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny right there, I don't care who you are...."and the winner for best hoofs is" *drumroll*...........Top Dog Calistyle!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 10 2007, 10:31 AM~7875176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: daaammmmiiitttttt !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i knew that pic would come in handy one day :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2007, 04:32 PM~7877862
> *Yup you have to compete at the show to qulify for the KOS in San Jo on the 2nd of September.
> *


so did that include the monterey show and costa mesa or just this show? and what are the lockup heights 30 and 35 or just 30 for both classes?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

flyer by: Kutty


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 10 2007, 03:24 PM~7877481
> *yes sir u r going 2 miss a great show    but i found my camara, so i'll take lot's of pics jejejejejee
> *


Gee...thanks pal :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

don't mention it


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

i might show up too


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 10 2007, 09:55 AM~7874534
> *looks show ready to me???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey I didn't know Mr. Ed was still alive??!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 10 2007, 07:19 PM~7878400
> *Hey I didn't know Mr. Ed was still alive??!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


you talking about the horse or Byron???? heheheheh


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2007, 07:20 PM~7878412
> *you talking about the horse or Byron???? heheheheh
> *


I'm talking about the horse....... :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i sent my pre reg in today for this show


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING LIKE ALWAYS---JUST KEEP THEM HYPHY FOOLS AWAY FROM US---HEY I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERENT HAVING THEM HYPHY PERFORMERS ANYMORE?????????????????????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 10 2007, 06:37 PM~7878548
> *Yeah BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING LIKE ALWAYS---JUST KEEP THEM HYPHY FOOLS AWAY FROM US---HEY I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERENT HAVING THEM HYPHY PERFORMERS ANYMORE?????????????????????
> *


your boy regal king was causing a ruckas thinking there would be no more hyphy movement


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 10 2007, 04:04 PM~7878005
> *so did that include the monterey show and costa mesa or just this show? and what are the lockup heights 30 and 35 or just 30 for both classes?
> *


It's gonna include this show only, and it's 32" for single, and 35" for double.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

We'll be there


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so what other shows are you gonna have so i can qualify? the ride is about half way done :angry: 



> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2007, 11:26 PM~7880059
> *It's gonna include this show only, and it's 32" for single, and 35" for double.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 10 2007, 06:53 PM~7878686
> *your boy regal king was causing a ruckas thinking there would be no more hyphy movement
> *


Nah to be honest he likes the music --not the way they act---them fools are hella disrespectful towards peoples rides----im just saying if them fools try to shake there dreads near my ride ---sorry SLM you better have security cause we will fuck them up


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be there ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

CHICANO LEGACY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 10 2007, 11:11 PM~7881054
> *Nah to be honest he likes the music --not the way they act---them fools are hella disrespectful towards peoples rides----im just saying if them fools try to shake there dreads near my ride ---sorry SLM you better have security cause we will fuck them up
> *


you should have seen those fools on santa clara st durning 5 de mayo weekend, i was really hoping one would fall off the top of the car so i could have a good laugh!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS fresno chpt. is coming for this one! :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2007, 09:26 PM~7880059
> *It's gonna include this show only, and it's 32" for single, and 35" for double.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 11 2007, 08:39 AM~7882476
> *you should have seen those fools on santa clara st durning 5 de mayo weekend, i was really hoping one would fall off the top of the car so i could have a good laugh!
> *





make sure u got da camara ready, when then pendejos fall :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 11 2007, 08:39 AM~7882476
> *you should have seen those fools on santa clara st durning 5 de mayo weekend, i was really hoping one would fall off the top of the car so i could have a good laugh!
> *


REMEMBER TO TAKE PICS AND PUT IT ON HERE SO WE ALL HAVE A GOOD LAUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be in the house..........


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2007, 09:26 PM~7880059
> *It's gonna include this show only, and it's 32" for single, and 35" for double.
> *


so if you were the only person to hop at this show you would be king of the streets. come sept 2nd?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

is gonna be there for sure!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 11 2007, 04:03 PM~7885246
> *so if you were the only person to hop at this show you would be king of the streets. come sept 2nd?
> *


no and step up ur game


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 11 2007, 05:03 PM~7885246
> *so if you were the only person to hop at this show you would be king of the streets. come sept 2nd?
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 10 2007, 07:55 AM~7874534
> *looks show ready to me???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 11 2007, 04:58 PM~7885211
> *I'll be in the house..........
> *




let's bbq at da show :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2007, 09:40 PM~7886828
> *no and step up ur game
> *


me? my car 3 wheels higher then 99% of the peoples cars hop out here.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 12 2007, 09:14 AM~7888948
> *me? my car 3 wheels higher then 99% of the peoples cars hop out here.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES WILL B THERE.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 11 2007, 07:39 AM~7882476
> *you should have seen those fools on santa clara st durning 5 de mayo weekend, i was really hoping one would fall off the top of the car so i could have a good laugh!
> *


this one fool was doing doughnuts in the intersection then pulled into the chevron got out and started dancing.........

then a popo rolled in quick and cuffed him, bahahaa I wish I would of recorded it.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 10 2007, 11:11 PM~7881054
> *Nah to be honest he likes the music --not the way they act---them fools are hella disrespectful towards peoples rides----im just saying if them fools try to shake there dreads near my ride ---sorry SLM you better have security cause we will fuck them up
> *


I WILL BE THERE TO WATCH BIG TITOS BACK :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@May 13 2007, 08:33 AM~7893306
> *this one fool was doing doughnuts in the intersection then pulled into the chevron got out and started dancing.........
> 
> then a popo rolled in quick and cuffed him, bahahaa I wish I would of recorded it.
> *



hahaha i bet he was dancing for bubba all night after that!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 13 2007, 12:09 PM~7894127
> *I WILL BE THERE TO WATCH BIG TITOS BACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 13 2007, 12:09 PM~7894127
> *I WILL BE THERE TO WATCH BIG TITOS BACK  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie ----cause seriously it still hurts :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ALMOST SHOWTIME!*


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

cant wait hno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Almost time !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
We will be there on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

CANT WAIT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I pre reg and I still have not received a call :tears: :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be there for the concert.....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

WELL I TALKED T GILBERT SAYS GATES WILL OPEN AT 6 AM SO ==========SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 14 2007, 06:15 PM~7903219
> *WELL I TALKED T GILBERT SAYS GATES WILL OPEN AT 6 AM SO ==========SEE YOU ALL THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>Rollerz Only will be en la casa!!*</span>


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

To those that got my # let me know what time Keak is scheduled to hit the stage so that I can be there on time for the concert


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2007, 06:54 PM~7903055
> *I pre reg and I still have not received a call  :tears:  :tears:
> *


whaaa whaaa cry me a river....... 
:roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 14 2007, 10:48 PM~7905822
> *whaaa whaaa cry me a river.......
> :roflmao:
> *


Is jesse :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE !!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

might be out there..my car an't nearly done yet..well see


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 10:42 PM~7905792
> *To those that got my # let me know what time Keak is scheduled to hit the stage so that I can be there on time for the concert
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 10 2007, 10:32 PM~7880560
> *so what other shows are you gonna have so i can qualify? the ride is about half way done :angry:
> *





yeah,,,,, what another way of qualifyin to kos???????


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Does Streetlow have a Mini truck category?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 14 2007, 11:30 PM~7906021
> *:uh:
> *


:yes: I will not be going to the show to show for other reasons Tito, so please call me once you know the schedue for keak and the bikini contest........... thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 14 2007, 10:48 PM~7905822
> *whaaa whaaa cry me a river.......
> :roflmao:
> *




call me n I will stop crying :biggrin:


----------



## JUAN SALAS (May 9, 2007)

the carshow time is 12 to 5. and 25 dollars to get in.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@May 14 2007, 10:39 PM~7905777
> *
> 
> 
> ...






y esas grellas de quien son? :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUAN SALAS_@May 15 2007, 10:19 AM~7908146
> * the carshow time is 12 to 5.  and 25 dollars to get in.
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

anyone going over to sam's afterwards?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 9 2007, 10:02 PM~7871191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 15 2007, 02:34 PM~7909895
> *anyone going over to sam's afterwards?
> *


Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2007, 10:42 PM~7905792
> *To those that got my # let me know what time Keak is scheduled to hit the stage so that I can be there on time for the concert
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You look like this right now :


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so what time is everybody headin to the show?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 15 2007, 04:16 PM~7910933
> *so what time is everybody headin to the show?
> *



Early!


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

what are the categories for the bikes? 16-20-26 inch or just straight up.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i hope there s a new judge for the bikes


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@May 15 2007, 06:38 PM~7912025
> *i hope there s a new judge for the bikes
> *


yup i hope so


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I called and said could help judge bikes but no one called me back. :dunno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

come on now you know how we do it, we are always late! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 15 2007, 07:56 PM~7911206
> *Early!
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

you know we be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2007, 07:43 PM~7912066
> *I called and said could help judge bikes but no one called me back.  :dunno:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: esperate sentado


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2007, 08:55 PM~7912678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: esperate sentado
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2007, 09:38 AM~7907455
> *call me n I will stop crying  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Nope, No phone call for you chillon!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MALA :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 15 2007, 05:16 PM~7910933
> *so what time is everybody headin to the show?
> *


7


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds about right  . we are meeting at nations



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7915517
> *7
> *


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

OLY Shyt...another mission again....time to change my oil.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 16 2007, 04:46 PM~7918613
> *sounds about right  . we are meeting at nations
> *


nations mmmm get me a xtra large breakfast over easy with a beef patty, and sourdough :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will see whats up  



> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 16 2007, 08:42 PM~7919381
> *nations mmmm get me a xtra large breakfast over easy with a beef patty, and sourdough :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

i f anyone is going to the street low show in san fran from porterville . i need i ride there will give you gas money. i dont want to miss out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## youngspider (Aug 21, 2005)

shitttt, 12-5 ? damn that's pretty short. i'll be there though !


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Issue #49 will be on sale!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 17 2007, 02:43 PM~7925331
> *Issue #49 will be on sale!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@May 17 2007, 06:44 AM~7922241
> *i f anyone is going to the street low show in san fran from porterville . i need i ride there will give you gas money. i dont want to miss out
> *



ill take you to the show for one of your LRM :0


----------



## bigmex408 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2007, 10:15 AM~7923539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fu*king nice can wait


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't wait for the show! See everyone out there.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see everyone on Sunday...come by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hello....


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 17 2007, 06:44 PM~7926990
> *see everyone on Sunday...come  by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hello....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

INSPIRATIONS WILL B IN DA HOUSE! C EVERY1 THERE


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

Keak da Sneak :0 :0 :0 Hell Yeah!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Lil Eddie's ride will be there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 17 2007, 06:44 PM~7926990
> *see everyone on Sunday...come  by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hello....
> 
> 
> ...





q vo cabron


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 17 2007, 02:43 PM~7925331
> *Issue #49 will be on sale!
> 
> 
> ...



I have not receive my in da mail


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2007, 09:25 PM~7927971
> *Lil Eddie's ride will be there.
> 
> 
> ...




eres chingon Kutty


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 17 2007, 05:44 PM~7926990
> *see everyone on Sunday...come  by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hello....
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool logo, I like it. See everyone on Sunday.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@May 17 2007, 10:29 PM~7928015
> *Thats a cool logo, I like it. See everyone on Sunday.
> *


thanks Eddie...see you on Sunday......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 17 2007, 10:27 PM~7927989
> *q vo cabron
> *


chillin at the pad with Oscar


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

*SOCIOS CAR AND TRUCK CLUB 
YUBA CITY CA. C.C. 
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!*


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 15 2007, 06:34 PM~7911990
> *what are the categories for the bikes? 16-20-26 inch or just straight up.
> *


 :dunno:  :nicoderm:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2007, 09:25 PM~7927971
> *Lil Eddie's ride will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@May 18 2007, 11:58 AM~7931558
> *:dunno:    :nicoderm:
> *


16-20-26


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 17 2007, 10:37 PM~7928409
> *chillin at the pad with Oscar
> *




no invitas :angry:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 17 2007, 06:44 PM~7926990
> *see everyone on Sunday...come  by the Impalas Streetwear booth and say hello....
> 
> 
> ...


JUS B READY 2 SMOKE  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@May 18 2007, 06:05 PM~7932848
> *JUS B READY 2 SMOKE   :biggrin:
> *


you know I'm always ready for that homie...come by the booth


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn two shows in one weekend (i got a thunderbird show on saturday) i love car show season :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 18 2007, 03:44 PM~7932456
> *16-20-26
> *



need a 12" theres always 3 of us there in the 12" catagory


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 18 2007, 02:44 PM~7932456
> *16-20-26
> *


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if someone is taking Eddy my loves car?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2007, 09:25 PM~7927971
> *Lil Eddie's ride will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm picking the trailer up in the morning for Pauly


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7934287
> *need a 12" theres always 3 of us there in the 12" catagory
> *


they're there too!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 19 2007, 08:59 AM~7935936
> *they're there too!
> *



for sure bro in monterey they said the same thing and nada. it dont matter to me ill still be there my daugther gets sad when she dont get a trophy shes only 3.


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

Leaving right now!! See u foolios there! Gilbert...gonna be all incognito like a ninja?? Im comin to buy a xxl jacket cash in hand.....that or some shirts so i hope the vendors bring the good shyt.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Hanford_@May 19 2007, 09:11 AM~7935978
> *Leaving right now!! See u foolios there! Gilbert...gonna be all incognito like a ninja?? Im comin to buy a xxl jacket cash in hand.....that or some shirts so i hope the vendors bring the good shyt.
> *



damn a jacket in the summer? all i ever see is hats and back issues. every time i go i buy the all dark grey hats, i already bought all the back issues. i got all the issues now :biggrin: streetlow needs to make some shirts.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

did you guys get a new bike judge yet?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 10 2007, 11:26 PM~7880059
> *It's gonna include this show only, and it's 32" for single, and 35" for double.
> *



:uh: so yo cant qualify at any other shows then?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what times move in sunday?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Getting ready to roll out tomorrow morning...see everyone there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 19 2007, 07:47 PM~7938428
> *Getting ready to roll out tomorrow morning...see everyone there.
> *



please make sure I talk 2 u tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 19 2007, 12:56 AM~7935180
> *Does anyone know if someone is taking Eddy my loves car?
> *


I HAVE IT HERE AT MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW, I PICKED IT UP THIS AFTER NOON....
IN OTHER WORDS IT'S ALREADY IN THE BAY AREA!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2007, 09:54 PM~7939113
> *please make sure I talk 2 u tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so where are the pics?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics. ?


----------



## Latin_Thizz_Kid (Oct 5, 2006)

1st Place 2000 Mild


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

anymore pics?


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so who won what in the hop?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

not sure about single, the del toro cutty from santa rosa took first in the dbl pump 66 and i did 60 not sure if there was an offical gas hop contest but i think i won if there was :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

who won the fights? oh n bikini contest....pics??


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7944686
> *not sure about single, the del toro cutty from santa rosa took first in the dbl pump 66 and i did 60 not sure if there was an offical gas hop contest but i think i won if there was :biggrin:
> *


yea you did


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

Everyone n they mama was tryin to get on stage..... :dunno:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 20 2007, 08:29 PM~7944686
> *not sure about single, the del toro cutty from santa rosa took first in the dbl pump 66 and i did 60 not sure if there was an offical gas hop contest but i think i won if there was :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see some pics


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

himbone took the gas hop!!! that motha sick!!



cutty 707 gray single took first single pump hit 41 inches


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WHERE THEM PICS-PICS-PICS-PICS AT? LOL


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 20 2007, 08:44 PM~7944814
> *himbone took the gas hop!!!  that motha sick!!
> cutty 707 gray single took first single pump hit 41 inches
> *


did you take anything out?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 20 2007, 09:49 PM~7944860
> *did you take anything out?
> *


my springs didnt make it in time! :angry: 


but i should be ready for next week socios!


hows the baby??
congrats buddy!!!!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

thanks  nope still no baby. i think he'll be here within the week. can't wait!

how'd the caprice do?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 20 2007, 09:57 PM~7944946
> *thanks   nope still no baby. i think he'll be here within the week. can't wait!
> 
> how'd the caprice do?
> *


well u know, needs more adjustments but it did 31 or 32 one of those...


hopefully the baby comes tuesday 22nd thats my b-day too
that would be tight!!

yeah cant wait to see the mazda in action!!


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

32 isn't bad for the first time out. 

i can't wait to get the truck back with the rear fixed. it should be up there once it's the way it should be


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 20 2007, 10:00 PM~7944970
> *well u know, needs more adjustments but it did 31 or 32 one of those...
> hopefully the baby comes tuesday 22nd  thats my b-day too
> that would be tight!!
> ...


If I had known this little boy wasn't going to born today, and the cutty was ready, I would have been there in the ring too. Wouldn't have that been funny to see... a 9 month pregnant chick hopping... lol... Savage!!! :roflmao: 

Yeah.. the Mazda gets up... it makes me want to go double. It's hard sharing a garage with someone who is in the same class.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@May 20 2007, 10:16 PM~7945095
> *If I had known this little boy wasn't going to born today, and the cutty was ready, I would have been there in the ring too.  Wouldn't have that been funny to see... a 9 month pregnant chick hopping... lol... Savage!!! :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah.. the Mazda gets up... it makes me want to go double. It's hard sharing a garage with someone who is in the same class.
> *



thats my girl!!!!!
savage..................... jus relax it will happen soon... fuck it lets make it double! :biggrin:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Hanford_@May 20 2007, 09:30 PM~7944698
> *who won the fights? oh n bikini contest....pics??
> *


No bikini contest. They ran out of time again. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 20 2007, 10:19 PM~7945124
> *thats my girl!!!!!
> savage.....................  jus relax  it will happen soon...  fuck it lets make it double! :biggrin:
> *


We will see..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Well another show :biggrin: hope every 1 made it home safe  it was great talking 2 every 1 and meeting new people


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

HOP PICS PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

time to fire johnny blaze he talke to much it was his fault there was no contest -----everyone blzme him -------get the torches !!!!!! :cheesy: 





 :cheesy:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2007, 10:25 PM~7927971
> *Lil Eddie's ride will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 21 2007, 12:56 AM~7945806
> *time to fire johnny blaze he talke to much it was his fault there was no contest -----everyone blzme him -------get the torches !!!!!! :cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> *


X2! Even @ that the main performer didn’t even show! Keek Da Sneak was all over their flyer! Too much talk, no bikini contest! :thumbsdown:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64 @ May 21 2007_@ 12:56 AM~
> *X2! Even @ that the main performer didn’t even show! Keek Da Sneak was all over their flyer! Too much talk, no bikini contest!  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown: X3! Same exact thing happened before at one of the San Jose shows last year. Keek Da Sneak didn't show up and then they bring up all of these other acts which not very many people want to see. You can tell because after they finish, nobody cheers for them. They get these polite little golf claps, at best. Either way, it's a bad deal for any of the acts to be up on stage if the crowd just wants them to finish up and get done so that they can see a bikini contest.

Last thing, if one of the performers didn't show up, they should've just moved the show right along instead of waiting around to see if they'd show up. Then they would have had plenty of time to run the contest.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@May 21 2007, 11:16 AM~7947817
> *:thumbsdown: X3!  Same exact thing happened before at one of the San Jose shows last year.  Keek Da Sneak didn't show up and then they bring up all of these other acts which not very many people want to see.  You can tell because after they finish, nobody cheers for them.  They get these polite little golf claps, at best.  Either way, it's a bad deal for any of the acts to be up on stage if the crowd just wants them to finish up and get done so that they can see a bikini contest.
> 
> Last thing, if one of the performers didn't show up, they should've just moved the show right along instead of waiting around to see if they'd show up.  Then they would have had plenty of time to run the contest.
> *


There lucky there were no beer bottles!! Cause I bet the would have been thrown on stage! That shit wasn’t cool! :angry:


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

some video of the hop streetlow 07


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The gas hop winner.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@May 21 2007, 11:16 AM~7947817
> *:thumbsdown: X3!  Same exact thing happened before at one of the San Jose shows last year.  Keek Da Sneak didn't show up and then they bring up all of these other acts which not very many people want to see.  You can tell because after they finish, nobody cheers for them.  They get these polite little golf claps, at best.  Either way, it's a bad deal for any of the acts to be up on stage if the crowd just wants them to finish up and get done so that they can see a bikini contest.
> 
> Last thing, if one of the performers didn't show up, they should've just moved the show right along instead of waiting around to see if they'd show up.  Then they would have had plenty of time to run the contest.
> *


Keek Da Sneek Did not show at ignition car show last month .He gets paid just to post his name. :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 21 2007, 12:56 AM~7945806
> *time to fire johnny blaze he talke to much it was his fault there was no contest -----everyone blzme him -------get the torches !!!!!! :cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> *



yeah that guy sucks ass big time. at the kick off car show and parade in fresno. he brought like 10 different groups for entertainment when he was only suppose to bring like 4. anyways it brought the wrong crowd and the performers all sucked. shit there was a group rapping that was better than anyone he brought and they were white boys.

he got all pissed because all his acts didnt get to perform. they told him well we told you 4 performers not 10.BLAZE A LA VERGA


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

4 tay was late.....he finally showed n his kid did one or 2 songs 2.....I was ready to bail after the wind almost blew my pate a acos out my hand.... :nono: never come between a man n his tacos!!


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Hanford_@May 21 2007, 07:17 PM~7950809
> *4 tay was late.....he finally showed n his kid did one or 2 songs 2.....I was ready to bail after the wind almost blew my plate a Tacos out my hand.... :nono: never come between a man n his tacos!!
> *


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

Fight 1 vs 20?? 20 won by tko


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

SO HOW MANY THAT WERE THERE GOT SUNBURNED??? :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: 
THAT AND THAT WIND TORE MY ALLERGIES UP..


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 21 2007, 07:22 PM~7950841
> *SO HOW MANY THAT WERE THERE GOT SUNBURNED??? :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> THAT AND THAT WIND TORE MY ALLERGIES UP..
> *


 :werd: Sand blasted sittin by the stage!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hell yeah, im still hurtin! 



> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 21 2007, 08:22 PM~7950841
> *SO HOW MANY THAT WERE THERE GOT SUNBURNED??? :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> THAT AND THAT WIND TORE MY ALLERGIES UP..
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 21 2007, 03:55 PM~7949910
> *The gas hop winner.
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 21 2007, 06:22 PM~7950841
> *SO HOW MANY THAT WERE THERE GOT SUNBURNED??? :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> THAT AND THAT WIND TORE MY ALLERGIES UP..
> *


I got a dark face, but I still use sunscreen when I show up to car shows that are outdoors.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 21 2007, 01:50 PM~7949010
> *There lucky there were no beer bottles!! Cause I bet the would have been thrown on stage! That shit wasn’t cool! :angry:
> *


SO WE ALL AGREE --WE WANTED TO SEE THE BIKINI CONTEST NOT JOHNNIE BLAZE :cheesy:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*We would like to thank Gene out of Arizona for building our grandson's show bike. Taking 1st place full custom bikes, best modifications, best graphics, and best in show.*


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 21 2007, 03:12 PM~7950026
> *Keek Da Sneek Did not show at ignition car show last month .He gets paid just to post his name. :biggrin:  :twak:
> *



Nah see, his pipe is more important than his fans!


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

Best show ever!! cant wait til next year!! O.M.G


----------



## Mr.Hanford (Apr 13, 2005)

Like that Eddie?? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by my66impala_@May 21 2007, 01:28 PM~7949360
> *some video of the hop streetlow 07
> *



great vids!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7959367
> *Nah see, his pipe is more important than his fans!
> *



guys like that streetlow dont need at there shows. just my opinion. id like to see more aztec dancers. that was cool at the monterey show very interesting.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7959367
> *Nah see, his pipe is more important than his fans!
> *


thats not right--dont pay him and as matter of fact dont ask him back -he may be a big name but the lowriders dont care for him -just my opinion... 


But second BLVD KINGS CC OUR BAY AREA -SAN JOSE -AND FRESNO CHAPTERS THAT WERE THERE WOULD LIKE TO YOU AND SLM FOR THE LOVE YOU HAVE BEEN SHOWING US --GRACIAS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 22 2007, 04:48 PM~7958012
> *
> 
> 
> ...





congrats homie, cool talking u c u at da next show


----------



## youngspider (Aug 21, 2005)

yea johnny blaze killed it, had weak ass "rappers" perform 3-4 songs when he said they would only do 1 each, he hated on my boy tito b !


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youngspider_@May 24 2007, 02:31 PM~7971658
> *yea johnny blaze killed it, had weak ass "rappers" perform 3-4 songs when he said they would only do 1 each, he hated on my boy tito b !
> *


well thank you i didnt know i was hated on---------------oh you mean the other TITO B....sorry :cheesy: ---ha ha but you are right


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youngspider_@May 24 2007, 02:31 PM~7971658
> *yea johnny blaze killed it, had weak ass "rappers" perform 3-4 songs when he said they would only do 1 each, he hated on my boy tito b !
> *


This chick here was freakin' amatuer night.
StreetLow Performer


----------

